

SEO for expiring pages - bee

Hello, I have a q regarding SEO<p>I have a free classifieds websites, with categories/ads.
Each ad is active for 30 days and then is marked as expired.
How should I handle this better from SEO point of view?<p>1. Display the ad and put a message that this ad is expired?
2. Make a 301 redirect to category the ad belongs to
3. Make a 301 redirect to index page?
4. Other ideas?
======
patio11
What volume of pages are we talking about?

At below-mass-scales, I would encourage you to keep the page content roughly
similar to what it is, mark expired pages as expired, and maybe put a modal
window with "This ad is expired. See related ads or post your own ad." or
something on top of the old content, with an option for people to close that
and see the archived content.

At mass scales (more than "thousands" of pages), I'd suggest either a) doing
the above but also no-indexing those pages or b) 301 them to the category
page. The rationale for this is that you don't want to get hit by Panda for
having lots and lots of not-so-much-value pages.

~~~
bee
Yeah I have thousands of pages. And I would want to remove them permanently as
I don't want to give users non-value pages.

------
bee
And any idea how to handle best duplicate content (since is a free classifieds
website, these ads are across all internet)?

